# what to expect?



## OwnedByJake (Jan 7, 2011)

well my wee puppy - not so wee anymore :L - might be going in for a show. on the 4th of June, border terriers, for uk/ scotland im not sure. It is at gretna green - some of you may know about it  on the 4th of june its for border terriers. well back on track. im 13 and on june the 5th turning 14 what should i expect in the show?what will happen? how do i know if he is breed standered? Not to brag at all so dont shoot me but if you have a border terrier my BT's father is the founder/ top guy/ chairman person (ed houston) is one of his BT's so i think im in for a shot and his grand mother is top in scotland and no one had bet her! just any info on showing dogs and what to expect and things! no one in my family have did this before... 

thank you


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi.
I've not done any showing myself, I've always worked gun dogs, The only advice I can give you is not to be upset if your dog doesnt succeed this time. Just remember, first and foremost he's your dog and pal, it doesnt really matter if he doesnt win the canine equivalent of a beauty competition.
Anyway, Good luck with it. Pete


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Get him used to being touched all over, and teach him to stand.

However, don't get annoyed if he doesn't place  He's a pet dog 1st, and a show dog 2nd


----------



## OwnedByJake (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks both of you  he will always be my buddy first and show dog 2nd  thank you


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, is it a fun show or proper?

Either, or, you will be called to the ring for your event, and they will get you to line up. Generally you will be called up one by one, for your dog to be felt over, and then walk briskly around the ring (the judge/steward will tell you what to do)


----------



## OwnedByJake (Jan 7, 2011)

its called an open show? im not sure :smile: thank you for your advice and info


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,
Is your Border entered in the puppy class?
Boys are on before girls, so if you have a boy be sure to arrive with lots of time to spare; I try to get there about an hour before judging starts.
Have you got a crate to take with you? It's good to have a nice safe place for your dog to sleep in. They find shows very tiring.
Border Terriers are lovely friendly dogs so I'm sure Border Terrier people will be friendly too.
Watch what other people are doing when they show their dogs. The more you learn this time, the better you will be next time. It's alright to tell the judge it's your first show, especially as a young person.
Most of all; ENJOY yourself  
Linda


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Open show is a proper show, so ye, try to keep one treat (not too smelly) for show practise, so standing properly, walking on a loose lead nicely.

Do you have a separate show lead for him at all?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Just have a good time, enjoy it. Make the most out of competing in a hobby with your dog - if you get placed bonus, if you dont who cares you still got a loved family pet. Dont take it to serious!


----------



## OwnedByJake (Jan 7, 2011)

@born to boogie 

he is a boy 
thank you  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
am i allowed to or does it have to be an adult?

im so excited for my birthday now!
on the 4th (the day before) gretna for the show
and the 5th (my bithday) im going to edinbrugh 
hopefully it will be good ed houston emailed us back we have to phone him tommorow :001_smile: he relised by jakes KC name that he was the owner of his father ( he has 4 BT's !) so he knows about us and his lines and things. we are in a number of categorys but he said that because its jakes first time enter in 2 this time(that day!) so happy!

:tongue_smilie:

:thumbup: :crazy:


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

You can show him 
I'm sure you'll enjoy it 
Your Birthday sounds a lot of fun 
Linda


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Just enjoy your day and remember whether you win or loose you always take the best dog home


----------

